# send make install clean to Screen



## mfaridi (Jan 20, 2009)

I want install KDE and I type 

make install clean

, I installed before screen from ports and I have it , install KDE take long time 
How I can send process to Screen and see what happen from another FreeBSD box ?


----------



## dclau (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssh into your box, start a screen session, cd to some workdir, start make-ing then hit ^a d. Screen will detach and continue running. You can even exit your ssh session and come back later, to reattach just type screen -r. Sorry about laconic style, it's a pain to type on a phone.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 20, 2009)

but I want send run process to screen
for example I start make install clean one hour ago and it work , I want send this process to SCREEN and continue it in home or other box


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think that's even remotely possible due to bootstrapping problems (you can forget about 'Ctl-Z' and 'screen fg 1' or anything like it).

You can just break off your current make install (Ctl -C), open screen, cd to the port directory, and start the make install again. 

It will continue almost exactly where you stopped it.


----------



## adamk (Jan 20, 2009)

You can't.  You can always stop the KDE install, start up screen, and then start the KDE install again.  It's not like the KDE install has to start from scratch again.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, that should convince you


----------



## dave (Jan 24, 2009)

Why don't you just...

```
make install clean > ~/build.log
```
...and tail the log file from another session?


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 24, 2009)

dave said:
			
		

> Why don't you just...
> 
> ```
> make install clean > ~/build.log
> ...



If you do that over an ssh connection and disconnect, then won't the build process die (because the parent died)?

AFAIK, the only way to remote compile, and not have it die due to disconnects is screen (or dtach).

Granted, that wasn't exactly what the OP's concern was, but it's a valid concern none the less.


----------



## dave (Jan 25, 2009)

..but can you not just start the build in background by appending & to the command line?


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 25, 2009)

*mfaridi* if you have active tty when you "make" you can try with _watch _ command to snoop on another tty line.


----------

